# Bourbon Chicken



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

*Bourbon Chicken Recipe*

*1-1/2 lbs. chicken breast halves, boneless and skinless*
*3 T. olive oil*
*3 T. Dijon mustard*
*1/3 c. bourbon whiskey*
*3 T. red wine vinegar*
*3 T. worcestershire sauce*
*3 T. soy sauce*
*1/3 c. brown sugar*
*3 garlic cloves, minced (I have since bought garlic juice, and will try that instead next time)*
*sea salt*
*black pepper*

*Combine olive oil and next 9 ingredients. Keep 1/3 of marinade to the side. Add chicken to remaining, cover and refrigerate 2 hours. Remove chicken from marinade. Discard marinade. *

*Place chicken on grill over medium heat. Grill uncovered for 15-20 minutes, turning once. *

*Pour reserved marinade over grilled chicken breast, when cooked. Use as a 'dipping sauce', if desired. *

*Happy Eating!!! *

*MrsTroutsnot*


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

*Just wondering if anybody has tried this recipe...it's really quite tasty!*

*MrsTroutsnot*


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I just saw this - I think I'll try it this weekend.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Just wondering if anybody has taken the time to try this recipe? If so, did you change the recipe any to make it even better?

MrsTroutsnot


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Was going to try it yesterday....*

but had to taste the burbon to make sure it hadn't spoiled.....will try again tonight! :redface: LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Sounds yummy. I will definetly try it out. Thanks. I'll post my Tequila Chicken for you.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Going to try it this week. Thanks for posting it, it sounds delicious.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

I tried it and it was very good. Here is a picture just before the happy moment.
Thanks MrsTroutsnot


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

this was a hit at our house tonight, youngest in from Phoenix with my 3rd grand child. Would show a picture but the chicken and sweet basil pasta did not last long enough. TKS

RG


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

igo320 said:


> I tried it and it was very good. Here is a picture just before the happy moment.
> Thanks MrsTroutsnot


Pics look great. I tried it when it was posted but didn't think of sauteing mushrooms in the reserve marinade until I saw your picture. I think I will try that soon.


----------

